# 2011 Chevy Cruze LT Throttle Body



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM deems the throttle body a part of the fuel induction system, so it is exempt from powertrain warranty. 

The part itself is about $100 on Ebay, slightly more at your local dealer. The throttle body itself is located to the left of the battery, right next to the ECU, and behind the oil filter housing.


----------



## BallingerMike (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 LS 1.8 and I just replaced the throttle body myself. My local dealer wanted $270 + tax just for the part (ACDELCO 55561495). I ordered it from rockauto for $170 shipped. It's a very straight forward swap. The toughest part, believe it or not, was removing the air tube from the throttle body.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

. I'm not going to say much about this dealer practice but give it a good cleaning it should be just fine after. Good luck


----------



## OneOfPunx (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi, Did you had to teach the throttle position wiht scan tool after the replacement or will the cruze learn it by itself? Just about to clean/replace my 2012 cruze throttle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OneOfPunx said:


> Hi, Did you had to teach the throttle position wiht scan tool after the replacement or will the cruze learn it by itself? Just about to clean/replace my 2012 cruze throttle.


It can be replaced without being programmed/relearned.


----------

